# Continental headlights / adjustment / conversion....help!!



## 89094 (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

For work reasons I will shortly be moving to Germany for a couple of years and intend to take my imported Mazda Bongo with me. I have been told that due to the amount of time I will be there, I will have to get the Bongo through the German TUV (MOT) test. This test includes a light check . My problem is that my Bongo headlights dip the wrong way for Europe; TUV won't allow headlamp masks or 'beam benders'. 

I have it on good authority that european lights (i.e those that dip to the right) were never produced for the Bongo as it was produced for the home (Japanese) market only. 

I have also been told that this problem is a reasonably common occurrence in the motorhome world and wondered if anyone could recommend a dealer or mechanic who could adjust / replace my lights for right dipping.

Many thanks,


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi there bongoecosse. It's a fairly simple thing to do. This might help:-

http://www.aer-net.co.uk/sdc/headlamp-conversion.htm


----------



## 89094 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the response

Unfortunately I won't be able to get through TUV with any markings on the lamp - for some reason it's against the rules!!

Any other bright ideas????


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Sorry *bongoecosse*. I was only trying to help. I see you are a member of the Bongo club. I would have thought someone with a vehicle like that would have a better sense of humour. Seems I was wrong. You can't win them all.


----------



## 89167 (May 15, 2005)

Oooo!!! Johnsandywhite, you're a bit touchy aren't you!

Are you saying that Bongos are funny vehicles?


----------



## bazzybabes (May 10, 2005)

@ bongoecosse

I saw your funny, I'm not a dimwit!

Keep smiling, Baz


----------

